# Observation 99234-99236



## vjst222 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I am stumped. I have a scenario I am not real sure of. Here we go.

 I have a patient whom came into the hospital on 6/30/08. She was admitted into observation however, the Dr did not come in for her intial visit until 7/1/08 and that day she later discharged the patient on 7/1/08. It was more than 8 hours. Now do I bill one of these codes, 99234-99236 because the Dr saw her and discharged her on the same day?

 OR...

 do I bill one of these codes, 99217-99219 because the patient came into the hospital on 6/30/08 ( even though my doctor didn't actually come and see the patient until 7/1/08)?
 Hope someone can help


----------



## jas0426 (Sep 3, 2008)

DId your doc admit her to observation without seeing her?  Or did another doctor admit her to observation?

Just trying to get a little clarification to see if I can help


----------



## vjst222 (Sep 3, 2008)

this is how I understood it , my doctor admited her to Observation but never officially saw her until the next day.


----------



## vjst222 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am still stumped on this and I have looked everywhere for an answer and even thought about callind a specialist on this... but don't know who to call. Any have any phone numbers I can call to ask a E/M specialist?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2008)

*99234-36*

I'd use 99234-36 code range because the Service was provided all on one day. The Doctor didn't actually see the patient on day 1, so the only documentation you have is for visit and discharge all on one day.


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

